# Yardman 42 PTO noise and sparks



## murphydog2011 (Aug 27, 2011)

When I shift the lever up to engage the PTO I get a grinding noise and sparks fly out of the right side of the deck. putting on new blades didn't solve the problem earlier today. They seemed balanced and secured. I am checking to see if the blades are rubbing the deck but wondering if there may be someone out there who has had a similar issue when engaging the PTO.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!Yes,I have had that happen.Check the engine pulley,and the front of the deck to see if they're coming in contact with each other.Also check the deck to see if the other pulleys are hitting anything.It could just need to adjust the clearances.


----------



## murphydog2011 (Aug 27, 2011)

*that helped!*

Thank you.... I did find the brake on the pulley was too tight and seemed to be unnecessary tension on the brake and alot of friction so we took the brake, removed rust and oiled the contact points .... I will put deck on sunday a.m. and check for contact among pulleys and decks.... I appreciate your insight! Mdog


----------

